# Look What the Big Brown Truck Brought Me



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well some of you may know that from a previous thread I was trying to shy away from FI because it was too expensive $6-7K. I thought about just going N/A, H/C car and still had FI in mind if the price was right and I had the money. Well the price was kinda right but alot cheaper than what some venders wanted so I jumped all over a brand new MP112.











With alittle bit of multi-tasking between studing, I was turning wrenches..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

oooow, pretty!!! you know in the short run that's a lot of money but in the long run it's probably cheaper. now go get 'er tuned


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> oooow, pretty!!! you know in the short run that's a lot of money but in the long run it's probably cheaper. now go get 'er tuned


Thanks, true. I wish you was alot closer so you can tune it for me


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks real nice.

with all that extra hp, will you have to modify other componants ie suspension and brakes?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats. Justin. Super happy for ya....arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh! the sickness is spreading quick! who's next?? 
Enjoy the beast Justin, should be a blast! :cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

verry nice :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Looks real nice.
> 
> with all that extra hp, will you have to modify other componants ie suspension and brakes?


Thanks. The plan was to do the suspension first because I got hooked on the road course. Thats not going to happen for a long time now, I dropped alot of coin on this thing. The brakes are good with the upgraded '06 setup, steel braded lines, racing fluid, EBC Yellow pads, and hacked dust shilds they are good for now.


PDQ GTO said:


> Congrats. Justin. Super happy for ya....arty:


Thanks glad to join the FI party.


Aramz06 said:


> Oh! the sickness is spreading quick! who's next??
> Enjoy the beast Justin, should be a blast! :cheers





REDGTO89 said:


> verry nice :cheers


Thanks. I shure will. The wife thinks I'm sick for making such a big purchase:lol:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Justin looking great man. Im so jealous, lucky.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Jealousyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, how long did it take you to install?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Nice, how long did it take you to install?


Honestly I couldn't tell you to be exact. I was working on it and studing at the same time so I didn't dedicate alot of hours at one time on it. I had a few snags here and there nothing too serious, and I was trying to make things look right. Anthony *6QTS110Z* came by and helped me out on a few things. I got the boxes in Tuesday afternoon, started turning wrenches Tuesday nite, fired the car up Thursday evening. So maybe 8 hours give or take, so it could have been done in a weekend.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

need a smaller pully. ill make you one....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

taz4141 said:


> need a smaller pully. ill make you one....


Thanks for the offer, I've got a 2.7 on hand.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

nice S/C

Please put up the charts after the tune.


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

wow .


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

That is awesome and how much did you end up getting it for? Looks sick :willy:


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

SHWEET.........congrats!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

bwiest said:


> nice S/C
> 
> Please put up the charts after the tune.


I posted it on another thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/got-her-tuned-yesterday-20520/


deg04gto said:


> That is awesome and how much did you end up getting it for? Looks sick :willy:


$5200, cheaper than what venders were charging and it was stright from Magnauson.


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

im jealous, congrats!


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

The wife always think it's a waste of money until they spend it on stuff they want.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

orangestorm said:


> The wife always think it's a waste of money until they spend it on stuff they want.


Isn't that the truth!!! I know all too well about that.lol


----------



## heykw (Mar 27, 2009)

How much will that bump up the power?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

orangestorm said:


> The wife always think it's a waste of money until they spend it on stuff they want.


I feel ya, just let them do it. Then when it comes time for you to buy something bam you can turn it around on them.


heykw said:


> How much will that bump up the power?


Mine isn't a accurate measure because I had clutch slippage. I went from 362rwhp 352RWTQ to 475RWHP 426RWTQ.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

do you have stock internals ?? i thought about getting one myself?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> do you have stock internals ?? i thought about getting one myself?


Yes stock bottom end, only thing I changed was the cam, pushrods and springs. Go for it!


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

sweet...... that's what i did. (cam, push rod's , springs, headers,and smaller pulley) i took one more step and installed a water / methanol system to control atmospheric conditions. and raise's octane at 116 for higher and faster rpm, what an improvement that was for controlling detonation. even with toning the engine for 91 oct. it's a noticeable improvement in over all performance. if any one is interested (Snow Performance: Home ) it's not a bad deal for what it can do. cools down the intake temp for these roots blowers. i went stage 3 . and picked up an extra 72 HP with this set up


----------

